# exchange rate



## dualmono21 (Nov 12, 2007)

im going to america shortly and would like to know how to get the most 
for my £ 
the rate at the moment is garbage 

ive used m+s money the last couple of times but was wondering if theres anywhere better 
i dont mind ordering if i get a better exchange rate 

has anyone exchanged over in america and got a more favourable rate ?

cheers 
nath


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Best thing to do is get a nationwide debit card and take cash out when you get there and that way you get full rate
For example Cheq centre has best rate in town
Say it was 1.35 there when you get to state it may be over 1.40 once converted in your account
Nationwide do not charge a % for using card abroad so you cant loose


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

looks like Nationwide is starting to charge on some transactions

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7925487.stm

these guys are recommended as they work on forward rates, depends on when you are going and minimum transaction is £500

http://www.travelmoneyservices.co.uk/content/us-dollars.asp


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

some online currency places do better rates than the high street , we used crown currency


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I tend to get my money out of cash points over in the United States.

HSBC charge me a fee but I claim that back from my company. If you are going to do this a handy tip is that Chase ATMs don't charge a fee in the US.

Most ATMs charge about $2 to $3.50.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> looks like Nationwide is starting to charge on some transactions
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7925487.stm
> 
> ...


Lol Spooky
Its still nae 3% like some folk
Plus its still free in Euro:thumb:so that suits me fine


----------

